# Diarrhea at night?!



## Yukie (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi there,a while back my doctor told me that cramps and diarrhea that wakes one's a night is a symptom of Crohn. For the past 2 night, I've woken up to go pee but it seems that to 2 mins I'm up are enough for my intestine to wake up too. I have sharp pain in the last section a my intestine, just behind the uterus and on the last left turn of the bowel. It takes 1 or 2 hours of being awaken by pain, going to the bathroom several times until D is finished and then I can go back to bed and wake up really tired in the morning.The thing is, *during the day, I'm totally fine!* I don't get it. Is it a symptom that can happen with IBS too? Should I get tested for Crohn again?Is there something I can do to avoid D at night so that I can rest?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It can be a symptom of other things.Some IBSers have symptoms at night, it is not mutually exclusive but there are other diseases more likely to cause night symptoms. Night symptoms are actually pretty common in IBS, they are just more common in other things.If you are not having any other symptoms of crohns I'd be more likely to want to be checked for microscopic colitis with diarrhea mostly at night, especially if it is watery. However the colonoscopy with biopsies needed for that would catch crohn's as well.Now if you are waking up to pee and that gets things going that may be different than the diarrhea wakes you up.Also anyone can eat a meal too late or eating something for dinner that doesn't agree with them and can't wait until morning. Even totally healthy people can occasionally get a night or two of nighttime diarrhea.


----------



## Yukie (Feb 13, 2009)

I've been tested for Crohn last year, and I was perfectly healthy. What bothers me is that it's been 2 nights in a row. But the pain start when I wake up to pee, as if when I wake up, my bowels wake up too and start being sick. I have some cramping during the day but no D. Should I take an anti-D before going to bed?


----------



## Cathy in CA (Feb 5, 2009)

Once in a while I'll have a night like that. I too have tested negative for Chrohn's. Having less and poor sleep sure messes up how I feel the next day. Lucky for me it happens only about once a month, sometimes even less. So, I accept it's just part of my IBS.


----------



## Yukie (Feb 13, 2009)

Yeah, you're right. Maybe it's just part of my IBS. I could take some immodium before going to bed I guess.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Yukie I would also try not to eat right before going to bed.


----------



## Yukie (Feb 13, 2009)

I ate grilled while bread before bedtime. I usually don't have any problems with bread. it's my safe food. But yeah I'll try that.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Yeah because eating itself sets off the gastro system to activation... so... maybe if you make sure there are several hours between your last snack & sleeping you might skip the night time bathroom visits. Here's hoping anyway.


----------



## Pamlyn (Nov 6, 2006)

I get this way too at night. Most of the time my stomach is hungry and empty of food and it seems to set the gas, cramping and D off and a stomach ache. Can not eating and having an empty stomach cause D and stomach aches?


----------

